# Recommendations for correct contacts



## Izzibella65 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hello and thank you for letting me join the forum. I’m in the process (early stages) of moving to the district of Ostuni, and am looking for recommendations for English speaking lawyers and other independent officials I need to have to complete my property purchase, purchase a car, contribution of taxes, connections of utilities and all the other numerous people I’m going to need in order to do this. My intention is to live there full time and permanently, and do intend to apply for residency. Appreciate Brexit situation is unknown but as I’m likely to be able to relocate within the first 6months of 2020 I’m hoping to be there before any major changes come to light. The UKs Brexits position is still uncertain even though they’re saying end of January. I’d really really appreciate any help advice, recommendations from people that have done this. Having moved abroad previously I fully respect there’s many things we need help with to avoid pitfalls. Thank you in advance


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Utilities you can do yourself. If you don't feel your Italian is up to the job the simple thing is to ask the estate agent. They may charge you but not much point getting somebody else involved . I'd suggest getting to know the various offers from the power companies. Even if that means using Google translate. At least this way you'll know what to ask for. 

If you're buying a car from a dealership they'll handle everything for you. Nothing to do on your part.


----------



## Izzibella65 (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks Nick Z



NickZ said:


> Utilities you can do yourself. If you don't feel your Italian is up to the job the simple thing is to ask the estate agent. They may charge you but not much point getting somebody else involved . I'd suggest getting to know the various offers from the power companies. Even if that means using Google translate. At least this way you'll know what to ask for.
> 
> If you're buying a car from a dealership they'll handle everything for you. Nothing to do on your part.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

Good luck OP! Ostuni is a lovely place - which presumably you know already if you are moving there. There's a great caseificio at the western end of the centro storico...

You may know this too, but while the actual residency process varies from place to place, it usually involves you having to wait around at home until the local cops come and visit to verify you are actually living there.



NickZ said:


> If you're buying a car from a dealership they'll handle everything for you. Nothing to do on your part.


@NickZ - just a question: I was under the impression that you could not register a car until after you had residency. Is that not so?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes but the dealership will/should handle all the paperwork for you.


----------

